# Film Poll



## polymorphikos (Sep 27, 2004)

This might be considered too forward, but Ivy asked and we already had ten suggestions. Any more and it would have been nearing ridiculous. If the pantheon views this as a faux-pas, wipe it. If not, then look deep into your soul, quiz your inner being, and discover which of the above films you would most like to watch.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 27, 2004)

Er...okay. Calm down. 

 I did state that I was keeping the other thread open for a few days, before starting the poll. 

 But as it's here we may as well start voting.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 27, 2004)

Like a US election!  Ged Bush eat your rotten grey heart out...


----------



## erickad71 (Sep 27, 2004)

I voted Lost Boys, it's a sentimental favorite from my teen years... 

Whatever one gets chosen I hope my movie store has it.


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 27, 2004)

*Lost Boys*

I voted for Lost Boys.  It is a good one to start with, and I haven't seen that one in _years_.

It recalls to mind other dark films from my youth that may be not be as good.  For example, Monster Squad.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Lost Boys*

I liked Monster Squad, too. 

 Maybe that will turn up in a later poll.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 27, 2004)

Brian seems to have made the more convincing argument, I was hoping that the sheer quality of The Dark Crystal would win me votes.  I was wrong.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Sep 28, 2004)

Ah, the dark Crystal is fantastic. But I voted for the Lost Boys simply because 1. I havn't seen it. 2. we actually have it sitting on the TV cabinet. Its been there for ages  and I still havn't gotten around to watching it. 
 I might also add, I hate night of the living dead >.<
 Watched it when I was 10 and freaked myself out. Damn thing.


----------



## erickad71 (Sep 28, 2004)

I'll vote for Dark Crystal next time. I haven't seen that one in a while either.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 28, 2004)

The seven treasons of Attica!!!!  My two banker votes have went to the opposition....


----------



## Blue Mythril (Sep 28, 2004)

yeah, like Ericka, I say put it up next time. You'll have a better chance of getting my vote then 
 Lmao, you are too cool for shoes dude.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 28, 2004)

Blue Mythril said:
			
		

> I might also add, I hate night of the living dead >.<
> Watched it when I was 10 and freaked myself out. Damn thing.


I haven't ever seen "Night of the Living Dead".  When they showed the trailer as coming attractions (this being the original, circa 1968, when I was about 12), that scared the living crap out of me so that I didn't dare see the whole thing, and still don't now.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 28, 2004)

It looks like Peter Pan's twat faced friends are going to win... I am so disappointed.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 28, 2004)

My version of The Lost boys is on Laser Disc so I'd better see if the damn thing is still working


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 29, 2004)

Voted blade runner, but only because I'm far to broke from buying V to buy the Lost boys series .

Very tearing to have to choose from so many great films...


----------



## Blue Mythril (Sep 29, 2004)

isnt the Lost Boys just one film, a thriller about Vampires or something?
*is confused*


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 29, 2004)

The Lost Boys is indeed one film. Methinks Ivy probably got a little mixed between that and the V series


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 30, 2004)

sorry meant lost boys special edition DVD. wrong word.


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd like to see all of them but I _love_ The Dark Crystal!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 5, 2004)

theres just one vote in it, and the 8th is comming up....


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 6, 2004)

It was close - but Lost Boys is the winner. 

 Start ordering/collecting/searching now - viewing is anytime this month of October. 

 Personally I'm aiming to watch the film on Saturday 16th, but there are two Saturdays after that.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 6, 2004)

we have a special forum for the film club.
woohoo
I'll watch as soon as the tv is free. in this house that can be a problem 
Toddler in the morning, eight year old in the afternoon and hubby in the evening. I have to wait for them all to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 7, 2004)

Get hubby to watch it with you.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 7, 2004)

Ha, and I say again, HA!
If it doesn't have lots of bad language, no plot, terrible writing and very bad acting, its not film!


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 7, 2004)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> Ha, and I say again, HA!
> If it doesn't have lots of bad language, no plot, terrible writing and very bad acting, its not film!


I feel your pain, Princess.  My husband refuses to watch anything that is in black and white, has no guns or scantily clad females or gratuitous action sequences.  I have forced him to watch a few movies in which he had no interest and he usually talks through the whole thing or berates my choices.  What is funny is that once, I forced him to watch Disney's 'Beauty and the Beast and he actually loved it.  Go figure!  But usually, I'd rather wake up in the middle of the night and watch by myself!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 8, 2004)

being an insomniac has some advantages.


----------



## LadyFel (Oct 12, 2004)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> Ha, and I say again, HA!
> If it doesn't have lots of bad language, no plot, terrible writing and very bad acting, its not film!


Well, TLB has a silly plot, the writing's pretty terrible, andc the acting is 'Brat Pack' at it's most annoying...I think that just about covers it, your hubby might even be interested 

I still cite it as one of my favourites, though, just because it's so silly


----------



## Blue Mythril (Oct 13, 2004)

I loved it! product of the era and all!
  I really thought it was great, I mean, I know its no modern Hollywood bluckbuster, but it was an interesting take on everything I thought. Although must admit, twas a tad predictable, even with their false plot trail...
  But all in all, I thought it was cool.
  So there. 

  P.s, is there an actuall thread for the discussion or am I blind? But i'm happy to follow the Lady above...


----------

